# Official TT H20i 2012 GTG



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

H2O INTERNATIONAL 2012
September 29 & 30, 2012
*When*: Saturday Saturday September 29th 5:30 PM. Be timely as the Audi gtg is at the same spot at 6pm. This allows all us TT's to park together
*Where*: Rose's on 94th 

GTG Roll Call
MKI TT's
1)James
2)Ben
3)Rob
4)Jimmy
5)Doug
6)Noah
7)Lu
8)Meghan
9)Jaymo
10)Subverter
11)1.8tipgls
12) John
13)Mike

MKII TT's
1)ShockwaveCS
2)shaka
3)nj_v-dub
4)Christina
5)RisR32


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

in :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> in :wave:


 I figured haha. I'll make a list of those who plan to show a little later on when people know for sure


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Should be there :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im gonna try my best :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would love to go how far from waterfest ?????


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> I would love to go how far from waterfest ?????


 
3 more hours. 

From Springfield Mass, ~ 6 hour drive.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Where are the best places to look for rooms? Anyone booked already? spent a lot of time in OCMD as a kid and would love to make it up that way. Have family west on 50 in Salisbury but that doesnt bode well for doing any drinking


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in and my ****box should make it this year too

Noah -- you guys doing Sunset Island again?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Noah -- you guys doing Sunset Island again?


 Negative Ghost Rider. Only swinging down fro two nights max, so I am most likely doing the Hotel thing this year.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be there :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> 3 more hours.
> 
> From Springfield Mass, ~ 6 hour drive.


 That's not that bad I guess spring field is 
Close to me are u from Springfield????


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in! (first timer)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> That's not that bad I guess spring field is
> Close to me are u from Springfield????


 45 mins


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm in and my ****box should make it this year too
> 
> Noah -- you guys doing Sunset Island again?


 How's everything with the car anymore problems??


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> How's everything with the car anymore problems??


 Undergoing a complete re-tune effort now that I have the MadMaxDV installed & my MAF connected.

No problems yet but hot air = timing pull, I'm not liking these 90 degree days/nights...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Everyone else can add their own names! I'm in this year. 

GTG Roll Call 
MKI TT's 
1) James 
2) Ben 

MKII TT's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Ben I was going to post and tell them to add themselves


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone else can add their own names! I'm in this year. 

GTG Roll Call 
MKI TT's 
1) James 
2) Ben 
3)Rob 

MKII TT's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GTG Roll Call
MKI TT's
1) James
2) Ben
3)Rob
4)Jimmy
5)Doug
6)Noah 
7)Meghan
8)Jaymo 


MKII TT's


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i am really trying to make it to h20, if i can get the time off count me in !! 
~Fred


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

GTG Roll Call 
MKI TT's 
1)James 
2)Ben 
3)Rob 
4)Jimmy 
5)Doug 
6)Noah 
7)Lu 


MKII TT's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

H2O INTERNATIONAL 2012
September 29 & 30, 2012
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


>


Does this mean you will be in attendance???


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah and I'll be driving your car you can drive sunshine  you'll know you'll want to after her wheels are on anyway


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thelmuffingirl said:


> yeah and I'll be driving your car you can drive sunshine  you'll know you'll want to after her wheels are on anyway


:sly:


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I win :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well it seems the MKV crowd is also using roses now because they always get kicked out of their other spot. Hopefully they won't be there long.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well it seems the MKV crowd is also using roses now because they always get kicked out of their other spot. Hopefully they won't be there long.


How big is the lot? If the mk5 guys are there do you figure they'll actually leave? They may be too busy hitting switches and adjusting their hipster glasses.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> How big is the lot? If the mk5 guys are there do you figure they'll actually leave? They may be too busy hitting switches and adjusting their hipster glasses.


The lot is huge so there shouldn't be a problem. But hopefully all the Audi's will push them out


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you sent this link over to the H20 GTG thread? There's a 'master list' of gtgs up. :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

put me in!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Have you sent this link over to the H20 GTG thread? There's a 'master list' of gtgs up. :beer:


No I did not


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> put me in!!!!


Done


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm in coming from Richmond Va


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

im in, will probably be rocking the OEM Euro hardtop this year


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

We will be at H2O and if the wife is down then we'll be there reppin' the mk2 TT category in our 3.2 VR6 quattro ... put us down as a "definite maybe" LOL


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm coming to your lame gtg james and causing trouble :laugh::beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The Councilman said:


> I'm coming to your lame gtg james and causing trouble :laugh::beer::beer::laugh:


Oh boy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I need to find a plaid ear flap hat to go with my plaid sunglasses. tradition is important ya know


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Just booked my place, so I should be there :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I think I need to find a plaid ear flap hat to go with my plaid sunglasses. tradition is important ya know


Well duh lol
would plaid flip flops be too much?:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just booked my place, so I should be there :thumbup:


Ill add you then:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> H2O INTERNATIONAL 2012
> September 29 & 30, 2012
> *When*: Saturday Saturday September 29th 5:30 PM. Be timely as the Audi gtg is at the same spot at 6pm. This allows all us TT's to park together
> *Where*: Rose's on 94th
> ...


I might have to post this in the "stupid question" thread, but... WHERE is this..? Is "Roses on 94" a new state I've never heard of..?




The Councilman said:


> I'm coming to your lame gtg james and causing trouble :laugh::beer::beer::laugh:


 I like this guys style.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

94th street. Restaurant called Roses I believe...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Close. It's a store like place thing. Huge parking lot across the street from the 9400 condos.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish I could make it but as you all know my tt blew up :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wish I could make it but as you all know my tt blew up :facepalm:


Da fuq?


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

count me in :snowcool:

-Mike


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Done


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> I like this guys style.


I try. Hopefully I'm not obnoxiously drunk like I was by that time Saturday last year :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The Councilman said:


> I try. Hopefully I'm not obnoxiously drunk like I was by that time Saturday last year :beer:


Drinking is encouraged :beer: I'll make sure Dale is there for you lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The Councilman said:


> I try. Hopefully I'm not obnoxiously drunk like I was by that time Saturday last year :beer:


Hey man, you being sh|t faced is not a bad thing. At least the attention won't be on me:laugh::beer:


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

Haha ... Nah need somebody new to pick on. Plus I don't really want a DUI lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The Councilman said:


> I try. Hopefully I'm obnoxiously drunk like I was by that time Saturday last year :beer:


FTFY


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

Lol :thumbup:


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

I'll be there
Christina with a Mk2 TTS


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Added:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

List keeps growing


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

H2o is like a couple weeks or something right? Ah crap...got to pull off the race rubber and clean all the rubber off the paint


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> H2o is like a couple weeks or something right? Ah crap...got to pull off the race rubber and clean all the rubber off the paint


 Or leave it all on and race down with Doug :beer: when are you guys going down?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Or leave it all on and race down with Doug :beer: when are you guys going down?


 I think Thursday night, slicks are not the best highway tires  CB radio will have to be tossed back in tho.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They'll be fine stop worrying lol. I plan on being down there Thursday as well


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys want to chill out Thursday night? I'll be there mid afternoon hopefully..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm down for whatever Ben. As long as I'm not too drunk to drive or walk


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

James.. you coming down Thursday? i think nora and i are leaving middayish?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Considering leaving LI Thursday night but maybe staying in Deleware and waking up in Dogfish Head Brewery Friday...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ed jimmy still hasn't booked a hotel so assuming he is driving down too we will probably be leaving around noon. And Doug we plan on stopping at dogfish for dinner on the way down. Anyone is welcome to join if you'll be around.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm down for whatever Ben. As long as I'm not too drunk to drive or walk


 Where are you staying? We should just probably walk to a place if possible haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Where are you staying? We should just probably walk to a place if possible haha


 Not sure yet....my friend has been lazy. Hopefully Friday I can force him to get a place lol


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

Wanna cruise then James? And I'll text jimmy right now and tell that bitch to book a hotel. You guys gonna be staying in the ghettoooooo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like jimmy dropped the ball and bailed which means I'm homeless for h20


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay I've been adopted by Doug and Noah :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bump 

a little over a week to go  

super stoked... i'll be in town by thursday afternoon :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yay I've been adopted by Doug and Noah :beer:


 I heard that adoptions were the new thing :laugh: See ya Friday!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be staying in Rohoboth and meeting you guys for lunch on Friday at dogfish head . At least I think that's the plan haha. Everyone is welcome to join. Just text or call one of us for the time


----------



## HERMANFA5 (Sep 21, 2012)

*TT Alms Edition Roadster comin thru*

selling my stock set of 18" Alms rims ...jus dunno how to bring them to h20


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

HERMANFA5 said:


> selling my stock set of 18" Alms rims ...jus dunno how to bring them to h20


 how much? 
near or passing NY??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Monday bump! so stoked!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Monday bump! so stoked!


 Seriously kicking it into high gear. Getting all my work done for school. I'm beyond pumped for this year!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

2 days until i leave for OCMD :beer: eace: :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

trixx said:


> 2 days until i leave for OCMD :beer: eace: :beer:


 Just checked into my condo. Here till next monday. Yeaaa


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> Just checked into my condo. Here till next monday. Yeaaa


 That's what I'm doing next year..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

anyone have a passenger side mirror glass they've got for sale they can bring to the TT gtg?


----------



## HERMANFA5 (Sep 21, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> how much?
> near or passing NY??


 Coming from dc


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

So my pass side headlight just started flickering and sometimes turns off. Who can bring down a bulb when they come??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It may be a loose connection, not a bulb. Mine will do the same thing. I need to pull it apart and look at it after H20..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone going down with H&R street series coilovers that wants to let me abuse their car on a backroad for few minutes?

In exchange you can rip mine around


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> It may be a loose connection, not a bulb. Mine will do the same thing. I need to pull it apart and look at it after H20..


 had that happen to me... it would flicker and dim... it was the bulb  

one more sleep until OCMD :wave:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Anyone going down with H&R street series coilovers that wants to let me abuse their car on a backroad for few minutes?
> 
> In exchange you can rip mine around


 Um, did you forget me?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Um, did you forget me?


 It seems like it haha


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Um, did you forget me?


 Thought you had Ultra low's good sir?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Anyone going down with H&R street series coilovers that wants to let me abuse their car on a backroad for few minutes?
> 
> In exchange you can rip mine around


 Dant have h&rs. Wanna just take me for a ride


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

3 days until a bunch of belligerent S4 people come to crash your gtg.. jk guys.. see you all at the audi gtg. I might make it for the ass end of this..


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Where is this at?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

WiKKiDTT said:


> Where is this at?


 First page says it all. 



Ed did you get tires?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

hitting the road in a couple hours :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> hitting the road in a couple hours :beer:


 safe travels. Will txt when I get there and we can hook up for :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

you all have a safe and good time!!! Drink a Jameson for me:thumbup::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> you all have a safe and good time!!! Drink a Jameson for me:thumbup::beer:


 Just make up your own little business trip and come visit:wave:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just make up your own little business trip and come visit:wave:


 I wish I could.... I fly home tomorrow night and then got to get my car ready for Wekfest TX on sunday, then turn around and fly out Monday morning I was in Baltimore last weekend which would of been easier to swing on by. :beer: 

anyways, have one for me! and take lots of pics!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> I wish I could.... I fly home tomorrow night and then got to get my car ready for Wekfest TX on sunday, then turn around and fly out Monday morning I was in Baltimore last weekend which would of been easier to swing on by. :beer:
> 
> anyways, have one for me! and take lots of pics!:beer:


 That would have been perfect haha. I'll be sure to tag you in every instagram pic I take :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And it just hit me now. After this class I'm out!!! I'm beyond psyched for this weekend haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Everyone have a safe drive to H2Oi! See everyone down there :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Buuuuuummmmmmmpppppppp


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be there today with my mk1 :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Roses parking lot is looking really full. We may need to move to a new location. Keep an eye out for last minute changes:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

St Lukes Church 99th St
Ocean City‎ Maryland‎ 21842
United States
530pm


----------



## GTI x2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Be there #showmeyourtt


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> St Lukes Church 99th St
> Ocean City‎ Maryland‎ 21842
> United States
> 530pm


we better see some pics...i'm just sayin...

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> we better see some pics...i'm just sayin...
> 
> cheers


4 aviators showed up. That's 1/3 your list


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> 4 aviators showed up. That's 1/3 your list


Awesome!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

That was a great GTG over 20 TT's great job putting together Played


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice pics!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Had a blast. Enjoyed meeting all of you face to face. 

James, How did you make out with the trans bracket?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Took it out and tried to drill it out and failed. Bolted it in with a new bolt from ace hardware. Some French Canadian fellows helped other James and I ratchet strap the trans in. On the way home we stopped in Delaware so Doug could get more e85 and I checked it only to find the strap had snapped. Babied it to Philly where I missed my exit. Drug the car literally through Philly and then home. I got back about half an hour ago and I checked it right away. It's super loose but held. Thank god.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and thanks Steve for pointing it out to me. Or at least I think that's who it was ha


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took it out and tried to drill it out and failed. Bolted it in with a new bolt from ace hardware. Some French Canadian fellows helped other James and I ratchet strap the trans in. On the way home we stopped in Delaware so Doug could get more e85 and I checked it only to find the strap had snapped. Babied it to Philly where I missed my exit. Drug the car literally through Philly and then home. I got back about half an hour ago and I checked it right away. It's super loose but held. Thank god.


Good to hear you made it back. Time to replace and raise the car up .5" :laugh:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

It was really nice meeting everyone! My husband and I had a great time.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh and thanks Steve for pointing it out to me. Or at least I think that's who it was ha


Yea it was me. Np man. Coulda been alot worse if i disnt see that


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry i havent been following anyone. i have the blue audi with the black top and front mount.. if anyone happened to get a pic to two let me know


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Good to hear you made it back. Time to replace and raise the car up .5" :laugh:


That was the continuous joke on the way home lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> That was the continuous joke on the way home lol


Noah you should have stuck around to see how shot my mount was too ha. Ill have to find some used vf mounts now


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad everybody made it back okay. After looking at all of your big Turbo mods I'm going to try to Turbo my 3.2 this winter.


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice meeting some of you while trying to fix James' Trans mount issues haha


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took it out and tried to drill it out and failed. Bolted it in with a new bolt from ace hardware. Some French Canadian fellows helped other James and I ratchet strap the trans in. On the way home we stopped in Delaware so Doug could get more e85 and I checked it only to find the strap had snapped. Babied it to Philly where I missed my exit. Drug the car literally through Philly and then home. I got back about half an hour ago and I checked it right away. It's super loose but held. Thank god.


glad you made it home


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> glad you made it home


Thanks


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah you should have stuck around to see how shot my mount was too ha. Ill have to find some used vf mounts now


If it was moving around as much as I think it was, I am sure some used VF's with upgrade bushings will do the trick nicely. Perhaps raise the engine up .25".


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Greg and Doug said raise it 1". Not sure if that's too much tho.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Get some 18's and that'll solve the problem 

Was bummed I missed the GTG. I went to start the car at 5:15 and my battery was dead. By the time I got a new one it was after 7pm and everyone was gone.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Greg and Doug said raise it 1". Not sure if that's too much tho.


That was senior Gregory-- I still think there might be some adverse effects to raising the motor/trans up.

He also pointed out that the sheered bolt head wasn't clean. It was dirty so it might have not sheered when you scraped pan @ h2o. IDK if I remembered to tell you that or not?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too but I would have noticed that before I left when I checked everything over. 
As far as raising the motor and trans an inch I would be worried about the drive shaft and down pipe


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Ben!
never saw you the entire weekend! lol

it was good seeing the rest of you and the GTG and the wheel whores party.

i busted my pan going north on the strip near 48th... that dip claimed many an oilpan.

i manged to patch the pan up with a epoxy putty and a ball of tin foil to limp it home only to smash it again 6 hours into the drive home on the 476 :laugh:

luckily i had the forsight to buy double to oil and epoxy putty and i was able to fix the pan again in an hour on an offramp... (it was still scary as **** being under the car having semis blast by less than 20 feet away at 60+ mph lol)

home safe and sound and can't wait until next year... although i probably wont be bringing the TT if i can finally finish my GTI


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

trixx said:


> Ben!
> never saw you the entire weekend! lol
> 
> it was good seeing the rest of you and the GTG and the wheel whores party.
> ...


pretty suprised u were able to patch such a larch hole as u did
:beer: for u my friend


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

trixx said:


> Ben!
> never saw you the entire weekend! lol
> 
> it was good seeing the rest of you and the GTG and the wheel whores party.
> ...



Time to raise the car up


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn Jimmy that sucks but glad you were able to get home safe and sound. Didn't work out to hook up this year but next?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Man not a good year for TT's at h20 haha. Glad you made it home too. Next year we will have to have a gtg and gtg after party


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> ...Next year we will have to have a gtg and gtg after party


But, but, but, a gtg is a party. So an after-party party. Aaaaawesoooome!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> But, but, but, a gtg is a party. So an after-party party. Aaaaawesoooome!


Haha specifically one with lots of alcohol and drunk wagon rides around the condos!!! You can even get your picture taken like on roller coasters!! Right Noah


----------



## 214dub (Jun 6, 2008)

**

Had a really good time can't wait till next year


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha specifically one with lots of alcohol and drunk wagon rides around the condos!!! You can even get your picture taken like on roller coasters!! Right Noah


Ah yes! Thanks for reminding me to upload the wagon videos...I will get them uploading tomorrow night at work :thumbup:


----------



## 214dub (Jun 6, 2008)

getting ready for another year


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

214dub said:


> getting ready for another year


Check the link in my sig if you haven't yet and plan on attending!


----------

